# Forming a group of river runners to coordinate river permit applications?



## Raftnc (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to increase my opportunities to run more permitted rivers and meet additional like minded river runners that are interested in the same thing. Anybody formed a group/groups of people that teamed up in coordinating dates for applying for some permitted rivers. Any feedback, positive/negative would be appreciated? Thanks Dan


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Raftnc said:


> I want to increase my opportunities to run more permitted rivers and meet additional like minded river runners that are interested in the same thing. Anybody formed a group/groups of people that teamed up in coordinating dates for applying for some permitted rivers. Any feedback, positive/negative would be appreciated? Thanks Dan


Don't pic my launch dates!!!!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

It is a good strategy. A few of us figure out any "no go dates" and then put in for certain weeks depending on the river. Of course this year we got two different permits on the same day but judicious use of recreation.gov for a cancellation had us a "two for one trip" on the Yampa and Deso. 
Cancellations are the way to go if you have flexibility; I recommend a teaching job in Idaho


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Great strategy. We were able to get Yampa permits 4 years in a row using the same technique.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

What are "NO GO" dates?


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Dates that you are unavailable to go boating because you have other stuff to do.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a permit party. Get your friends together, pick some good dates based on past river flows ( or crystal ball ), have an actual party and make everyone apply online.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Our permit party produced: several Salt launches, a MF Salmon, a Yampa, and a GC for 2014. Permit Party is the way to go!


----------

